# Kobalt compressors AVOID AT ALL COSTS



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

I bought a 60 gallon Kobalt stationary compressor last year model #221565 Single stage belt driven. The motor just stopped working today i flipped the circuit breaker and it started up then blew black smoke so I called Kobalt because I have a warrenty ( extended) and they told me since Coleman has been building the compressors they no longer uphold warrenties from last year and after me explainig that I purchased the extenede warrenty he said I should get a lawyer and added good luck to that sentence. So I called Lowes who said the same thing that I was SOL. So I warning everyone to not buy Kobalt compressors I myself will not be buying anything from Lowes or Coleman Or Lowes from now on if I cant find what I need from anywhere else I will do with out.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

lowes sucks


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

Was the customer service located in the US? Did you ask to be elevated to the next person above the one you spoke with? I would call back and keep asking for a higher up until someone resolves the issue, and take their names and titles.

I'm usually one to let things slide and chalk it up as a loss, but I buy cheap crap from pawn shops and Harbor Freight, not $500 compressors from Lowe's with an extra $100 extended warranty…

(From Lowe's website)

2-Year Tool Extended Protection Plan ($500-$999.99)

- If we can't fix your power tool within 14 days of initial service, we'll send you a one-time payment of $25
- We'll cover necessary repairs due to normal wear-and-tear
- We'll cover repairs due to power surge, from day one
- If your power tool requires a fourth repair for the same major failure within a 12-month period, we'll replace it
- Lowe's Power Tool plans start after the manufacturer's parts-and-labor warranty ends
- Lowe's Protection Plans can be transferred with the product
*- No hassles, deductibles or hidden fees*


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Who sold you warranty? If it was Lowes you can make them honor it. I agree with Nick 85, definitely go up the ladder.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I think you're getting the royal run around but I'm not sure if Coleman is part of the problem here. From what you said, it sounds to me like Kobalt/Lowes changed suppliers with Coleman being the new kid on the block and your compressor was built by the old guy. New guy, old guy, it doesn't make any difference, you purchased an extended warranty and someone has to honor it, period! If all else fails, get your States Attorney General involved.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Some years ago I purchased some audio recording equipment that was sold with a lifetime warrenty. When I had some trouble I went to the manufacturer and found out that the company had been bought out by another and the new company said they didnt buy out all the warranties. I was POed and so I sent a letter to my state attorney general. They jumped in and went after the new company saying it wasnt legal for them not to honor the past warranties. They basically told them (in a copy of the letter they sent me) that if they wouldnt honor the warranty, then they couldnt do business in Minnesota. Well, this company suddently called me and took care of everything…they said they misunderstood what I was asking…ha ha ha…what a bunch of BS. You might try letting your attorney general know…maybe a lawsuit is in order since they arent honoring your warranty.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

First of all a single stage compressor on a 60 gallon tank is WRONG!!! A tank that big needs a MINIMUM of a two stage. There is a "rule of thumb" for sizing compressors/tanks for their usage. It shouldn't start more than SEVEN times/hour. If the motor is starting more than that the rotor in the motor doesn't have ample time to cool. Tractor Supply has some very nice Ingersoll-Rand vertical tank mounted units with cast iron compressors and aftercoolers. When it comes to air compressors, you get what you pay for. Just like those "drive you out of the room" oiless models. A waste of dough.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I would definitely keep on Lowe's butt about this. Try their corporate headquarters and rattle a few cages there, might help. I have never had any trouble returning anything at Lowe's. I had $2000.00 in special order entry doors, that I had to pay for up front, that were the wrong size and style (their mistake). They completely refunded my money and fired the guy that screwed up to boot!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Tank size and pump stages are not at all inter-related. If a single-stage pump fills a large enough tank to meet your needs, all is well … it will simply take more time to fill or recover the used air. I ran a single-stage Quincy pump on an 80 gallon tank for about 40+ years until I needed a little more volume of air and the Quincy couldn't keep up.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Make them honor the warrenty. Take them to small claims court if you have to. Seems to me that the original and extended warrenties are contracts and they don't get to change the terms after-the-fact.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

They are definitely giving you the run-a-round. You have to go back to them and make noise. Sooner or later, they will honor the warranty if only to get rid of you. Don't bother with a lawyer. I've had success returning things that were out of warranty. I just takes persistance. I once returned a battery charger that failed to turn off automatically. I t was 3 years old and Sears replaced it with a new one and 2 new batteries that were killed by the overcharge. The were reluctant at first, but I convinced them otherwise. Businesses play games. It's a matter of knowing how to play their game.
I remember many years ago, a guy bought a car that turned out to be a lemon. The dealer wouldn't take it back so the guy painted the car lemon and hung signs on it stating "this car is a lemon" and where he bought it. The dealer soon gave in; happy ending. I don't think you will have to resort to this tactic, but keep it in mind.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

cabs4less - I would recommend a Quincy Compressor, made right here in the good ol' U.S. of A, in Quincy, Illinois. How do I know? I used to work for a local Albuquerque business, who is the distributor for Quincy here in the Southwest. Google Quincy Compressors. You will not be disappointed. They cost a bit more than those PRC junk things - but worth it!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

changyous -


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*HUGE* difference between a Quincy and anything that might be sold in Lowes or HD.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

File a claim with the FTC..Federal Trade Commission. I think they have a Consumer Complaints Department and you can file online unless things have changed. 
"No One" wants them on their butts.


----------



## AGO (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Rosebudjim! I work at Quincy Compressor and we would be happy to assist in any questions you might have and/or direct you to your nearest Quincy Compressor distributor. Please contact (251) 937-5900 or [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

In Northern California, it is 'Call 3 For Action', as in 'Call KCRA Channel 3 TV for Help' in mitigating these type of problems. When the people from KCRA get on the phone, even the BIG BOYS listen. KCRA will give regional TV coverage to the problem. NO store or mfg'r likes that type of advertising.

Question is…"Do you have 'Call For Action' group in your area.

If so, use it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't hesitate to file a BBB complaint against both Lowes, and Kobalt if need be…

And don't hesitate to lean on your local Lowes tool department or store manager. You'd be surprised how helpful they can be if you approach them with a positive attitude, and proper paperwork…


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

To go with some of the channels these guys are suggesting is my first suggestion.

I'll tell you what happened to me (well, as much as I can without violating the nondisclosure agreement… I will be naming no names here besides myself… crap, paperwork says I can't).

Umm… elevate it with store management first. If that doesn't work, ask them for the corporate contact and number you should use when you want to follow up. The reason to go to the store management is simply to get them involved in the process. That may possibly help more than you think it will (I know the issue is with Kobalt (Lowes), but get them involved either way). Stay on them at all times and record your conversations. I cannot stress that enough…

RECORD YOUR CONVERSATIONS!

First though, make sure you know your legal rights to record the conversation and whether or not one-party consent applies to you or if you should notify the other party that you are recording the conversation. It may be illegal to do record without consent in some instances and states.


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

I worked at lowes for eight years and saw lots of returned items refunded or replaced. The best way to work the system is to see the store manger in person during a work day. If they dont satisfy you go to the front counter and ask for the name and phone number for the district manager. I never heard of a complaint going past the district manager. If you are still unhappy ask for the name and number of the regional manager. Lowes has a contract with you which you paid for in good faith. They are responsible even if the tool is no longer made. If all else fails take their ass to small claims court and notify the corporate offices in North carolina of the situation. phil


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Remember; "The customer is always right"; well mostly.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

A two stage compressor does not determine air volume, but instead dettermines max. pressure developed. On a two stage pump, the first piston (or the large one) pumps its air into the second (smaller one) which increases the pressure, not the volume going into the tank. This is true no matter who makes the pump. The size of tank compared to the output of the pump will determine how long it takes to fill the tank, or run time and how much air is used/leaked to pump size will determine cycle times.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

All warranties are only as good as the companies behind them.


----------



## shaggy232350 (Mar 15, 2017)

hey guys. i purchased a kobalt 60 gallon compressor last year…about springtime. last week i was using the compressor to blow my van out. i couldnt hear it but apparently the compressor cut off. i finally realized it when i was getting low on pressure. i had an electrician come out and check it. he said everything seemed to be correct as far as wiring, and the capacitors checked ok. but the motor would do absolutely nothing…no clicking, no smoke, no humming…nothing. i unhooked the compressor and took it back to lowes. went in and explained my problem and they swapped it and gave me a new compressor to replace it. they said they would send it back to kobalt. i did not buy an extended warranty with the old compressor so i was worried. also i couldnt locate my receipt as we had moved back in January so that was a real big concern. but lowes really came thru. no complaints here except that now im even more concerned about the reliability of kobalt compressors.

as a side note…i purchased a compressor from lowes over 20 years ago and that compressor lasted over 20 years before i had a problem…and that was it sounded like the rod bearing was going out. thats the only reason i bought this kobalt.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> hey guys. i purchased a kobalt 60 gallon compressor last year…about springtime. last week i was using the compressor to blow my van out. i couldnt hear it but apparently the compressor cut off. i finally realized it when i was getting low on pressure. i had an electrician come out and check it. he said everything seemed to be correct as far as wiring, and the capacitors checked ok. but the motor would do absolutely nothing…no clicking, no smoke, no humming…nothing. i unhooked the compressor and took it back to lowes. went in and explained my problem and they swapped it and gave me a new compressor to replace it. they said they would send it back to kobalt. i did not buy an extended warranty with the old compressor so i was worried. also i couldnt locate my receipt as we had moved back in January so that was a real big concern. but lowes really came thru. no complaints here except that now im even more concerned about the reliability of kobalt compressors.
> 
> as a side note…i purchased a compressor from lowes over 20 years ago and that compressor lasted over 20 years before i had a problem…and that was it sounded like the rod bearing was going out. thats the only reason i bought this kobalt.
> 
> - shaggy232350


You need to start a new thread for this. The thread you replied to is 5 years old.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks for the review Its so lame when the big giant companies just step on the little guy


----------



## Bumpy (Jan 30, 2017)

Go to the Lowes Customer Service Desk on a Saturday morning about 11:00 when there is a line of people waiting to return or exchange items and ask for the store manager. Discuss this with the manager then and put them on the spot.

Do not mention using social media to express your concerns, this will shut down the conversation and you wiil be directed to a Lowes attorney and it will never be resolved.


----------

